# Cook pine and some wrinkled stuff



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 16, 2020)

Still need to finish this, misted with water.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 15


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 16, 2020)

Well, you misted it with water. Thats why its all wrinkled....silly.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## The100road (Feb 16, 2020)

Piece of art

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 17, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> Well, you misted it with water. Thats why its all wrinkled....silly.


Well that explains a lot. I was thinking I would have to throw this one away because no matter how much sanding it just wouldn't flatten out. I hope I didn't ruin it with the water...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 17, 2020)

A beautiful piece for sure. Definitely in the art category. Well done

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 17, 2020)

Absolutely gorgeous Don!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Feb 17, 2020)

That is awesome.!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 17, 2020)

Very nice piece. Where you come up with these ideas, I'll never know.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 17, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Very nice piece. Where you come up with these ideas, I'll never know.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Feb 17, 2020)

I want to see the inside Donny.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 17, 2020)

Cool piece

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 17, 2020)

Nicely done! Love the flowing shapes of those wrinkly bits.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Feb 17, 2020)

Most Excellent ! Makes me think of a hornets nest though!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 17, 2020)

Wow, great composition on that one! Bet it was tricky lining the holes for the pins just right...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 17, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Very nice piece. Where you come up with these ideas, I'll never know.


Pinterest

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 17, 2020)

Tony said:


> I want to see the inside Donny.


You cant afford that tiny texan...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 17, 2020)

Very cool!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Feb 17, 2020)

Cool idea followed by great execution. Please repost after a finish is applied.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 17, 2020)

How tall is that thing?

What does it do? Looks like its gonna be hard to dust.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 17, 2020)

Dust? Well we better ask Maya. Or Don may have a maid outfit by now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 17, 2020)

Tom Smart said:


> How tall is that thing?
> 
> What does it do? Looks like its gonna be hard to dust.


Overall it is 14" tall, the hollow form is 5.5" tall. I will dig out my blue lighter once I get finish on it. Swmbo has requested a matte finish so with a request like that I included a clause in the agreement I am permanently excluded from dusting duties.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 17, 2020)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I am permanently excluded from dusting duties.


Good luck with that.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 17, 2020)

Tom Smart said:


> Good luck with that.


She is interviewing housekeepers because of this iron clad line item in the contract I prepared.

I think my duster ships from Amazon this week...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 17, 2020)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I think my duster ships from Amazon this week...


"A man has GOT to know his limitations."
_Harry Callahan 1973_

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 17, 2020)

Tom Smart said:


> "A man has GOT to know his limitations."
> _Harry Callahan 1973_


Yeah, I overstepped when I tried a different Dirty Harry quote, let's just say she did not make my day...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike Hill (Feb 18, 2020)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Pinterest


Ok, I've got 3.4 million (down from a high of 4.5 million - guess an ugly old gray hair is not loved anymore!) followers on Pinterest and I ain't seen anything this purdy!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 18, 2020)

Mike Hill said:


> Ok, I've got 3.4 million followers on Pinterest and I ain't seen anything this purdy!


I am always looking to do something I have not tried before and pinterest is loaded with woodworking stuff that is truly amazing. I screenshot stuff and save it in a folder then when the I have some wood I'm not sure what to make but it is really nice I go through the folder. This amazing work I found was the inspiration. Not sure who made it but I did my best to do it justice.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mike Hill (Feb 18, 2020)

You don't really need to screenshot a Pinterest photo. Right click and pick "save as" and save it to whatever folder you want. 

BTW - your wrinkled wood looks far better.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 18, 2020)

Hate to say it but....I like yours better!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 18, 2020)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I am always looking to do something I have not tried before and pinterest is loaded with woodworking stuff that is truly amazing. I screenshot stuff and save it in a folder then when the I have some wood I'm not sure what to make but it is really nice I go through the folder. This amazing work I found was the inspiration. Not sure who made it but I did my best to do it justice.
> 
> View attachment 180194



 Yours has a better flow, more pleasing shape.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## chippin-in (Feb 20, 2020)

WOW. Great work

Robert

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim (Feb 22, 2020)

Every work is derived from, or built upon, the work of others that came before. You sir, have definitely built upon! What a beautiful, well executed piece! Just spectacular!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 22, 2020)

Got the 1st coat done.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Ray D (Feb 22, 2020)

Looks like some of Alan Carter’s work. I just finished one of his myself. He is quite the artist.


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim (Feb 23, 2020)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Got the 1st coat done.
> 
> View attachment 180560


That is just beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Feb 24, 2020)

That’s a wild piece, nice job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

